# rockler bench cookies



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the review, I have been wanting to try these out and, for 12 bucks, not much of a risk. I think weight of the wood would have a big impact on the success or failure of the product. If the wood isn't firmly on the pads, then it would slide with the pressure of the tool.

David


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

I got a pack of these, too, thanks to Rockler and The Sawdust Chronicles. I've been using them for sanding and routing. When they're clean, they work amazingly well. My bench has a hardboard top on it, so with a little sawdust, it gets slick pretty quickly. The bench cookies will absolutely hold the workpiece in place as long as they're making good contact. When mine get a little dusty, I just bang them together and brush off the workbench. At worst, you take a slightly wet rag and wipe off the faces. They really are a great little addition and for $12 it's a great deal.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*They look like they may work better than the rubber mat I had.

The rubber in the mat got real dry after awhile, & wouldn't hold anything.*


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I'll second that opinion!

Thanks to Rockler that sponsored our Lumberjocks get together back in Sept. some of us got a set of those (not me personally, but I got to try it out) and these really do work very well to hold a piece to the workbench as you work on it.

great product!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I got a set of those very recently…. Have not tried them out on my bench, but did in the store… They hold WAY better than I would have thought. No idea how durable they are, but for the price, worth a try…


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

These work great. I have 2 sets of them and they hold great on my worktable that has a UHMW top. Anything that doesn't slip on this top has got my thumbs up.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

they are really easy to clean and they are taller then a mat so you dont have to worry about a router bit or anything hitting your bench


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

They sure help your work from getting scratched while your working on your project. Get 2 sets, one is never enough. Great gift for the woodworker who has just about everything.


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Been looking at these, thinking about getting a set.
I've been using the waffle-hole shelf lining for a few years.
It's like the stuff they sell for holding router work down, just about 1/3 the price.
That stuff holds like crazy.
If it gets too much sawdust in it I just pick it up and blow it (and the bench) clean.


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders (Oct 4, 2009)

sounds like some pretty cool pads to use… haven't tried them myself just yet, but they are on my wish list. As soon as Lee Valley has them in stock, I'll be picking up a set to try…


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

Yea I actually got them through the saw dust chronicles 60 day build challenge for submitting a final project


----------

